# Berried Shrimp hiding?



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so, most of my females are successfully berried now (so 5) 3 dropped their eggs and a couple are still saddled.

Before they where berried there was lots of moulting and activity but now the females are just lazily hanging out in the java moss. And the 3 males are still swimming around and very active.

I tested the water and no amonia, nitrites and around 5 nitrates. 7.6 ph and 2 kh.
I added 1/16 of a tspn of baking soda 3 days ago. It's a 15 gal and the temp is 70f

These are my first berried shrimpies and I lost a batch awhile back in a smaller tank when I was just learning how to maintain water quality, so I'm a wee bit nervous. lol

Thanks for your time and input.

Debi


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ph could be a little lower i usually keep it around 7 either was regulator chemical that sets it to 7 or substrate that will also buffer it to a set number usually around 6.5. if you dont want to chemical and already have substrate then try indian almond leaves to lower the PH but it will give your tank a darker yellow colour like rivers. kh is only the issue when you water change, i would suggest looking into GH as a more important factor. my tank is gh and kh around 4 degrees and ph 6.5~7.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Tarobot, I have some driftwood in my tank and am wanting to use some leaf litter, but havent' gotten around to it yet. I've been looking for oak leaves but all that is in my neighborhood is maple right now.

So, are you implying that it's not normal for a berried shrimps activity level to go down, since you are suggesting changes? Or was it merely an observation?

Thanks,
debi


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as they're actively eating it shouldn't be a worry. I'd check your GH levels though as Tarobot has mentioned.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, I'll take a water sample in to petland next week. They all come out to eat, they are just a bit less active as they were before.



effox said:


> As long as they're actively eating it shouldn't be a worry. I'd check your GH levels though as Tarobot has mentioned.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


----------

